# TV making buzzing sound?????????



## Guest

I have a Toshiba 52HM84 and the TV is making a buzzing sound coming from the power supply for the lamp. Can you help me out why?


----------



## drdoan

This sound could be a component on the circuit board coming loose and vibrating. Usually, this is an electrolytic capacitor. It could be some dust or foreign object has gotten close to the power supply and is causing a slight current leakage. You should have it checked out. If you get in there yourself, make sure you unplug the unit first. On the older tube tv's this sound would have been high voltage leaking from the anode wire. Dennis (former tv repairman, back when there was gas tv!).


----------



## lcaillo

drdoan said:


> This sound could be a component on the circuit board coming loose and vibrating. Usually, this is an electrolytic capacitor. It could be some dust or foreign object has gotten close to the power supply and is causing a slight current leakage. You should have it checked out. If you get in there yourself, make sure you unplug the unit first. On the older tube tv's this sound would have been high voltage leaking from the anode wire. Dennis (former tv repairman, back when there was gas tv!).


Actually, it is more likely the windings in the switching transformer in the supply. Capacitors rarely cause this kind of noise and high voltage leaking in CRT based sets is equally unlikely.


----------



## drdoan

High voltage leaking along the 2nd anode was a very common thing. As a former tv repairman, I saw it many times. Usually caused by cob webs and dust strands providing a path for the current to flow. Dennis


----------



## lcaillo

When high voltage leaks from a second anode, it can be dangerous and violent. What you were likely seeing was a high level of static electricity building up around the anode lead. There is a big difference. Older sets with poorer grounding paths tended to have more of this than more modern sets. Regardless, over the thirty years that I have been repairing TVs, manufacturers and servicers take great care to be sure that HV does not "leak" from anode leads. When it does it is rare. The roughly 30KV in most sets will, however, cuase significant static electricity and dissipating it can cause a crackling sound or ticking sound. Occasionally, a pop or a crack will be heard if it build up too much before discharging.


----------



## drdoan

That high voltage has almost no current associated with it. It would act like a stun gun, if one got across it. Even the static charge left in the tube after the wire is removed can give quite a shock. As a tech you know we always discharged the lead before removing it. I hated to even stick the high voltage probe under the rubber cap! In any case it would be wise to have it looked at by a professional. It isn't normal to hear a buzz. Dennis


----------



## lcaillo

Regardless, CRT second anode voltage should not be leaking. Period. This set is not a CRT based product anyway, so this is pointless. The set uses a series of high voltage pulses to strike the arc in the lamp, and this may be heard at startup. If it repeats and the lamp does not light, it is likely a bad lamp. If the buzzing is different than the startup sound and sustained, it is likely a noisy ballast transformer. It sould also be a fan or clolr wheel and just seems to come from the lamp supply. More careful diagnosis and more information is needed to be specific.


----------



## drdoan

Leonard is correct, if this isn't a CRT based tv it can't be high voltage leackage.
He is also correct is asking for more info about the set-is the noise something new? is it heard from your listening position? etc. any more info may help. 
I have an Optoma H31 projector that makes a whirring noise when starting up (the color wheel starting), but, it goes away once up to speed. You should find the source of the buzzing as it could fail soon. Is it under warranty? Thanks, Dennis

PS-Leonard has the better experience with tv's than I have, I only did tv sporatically after the first 3 years at a Magnavox repair shop. Most of my experience was with almost any consumer electronic device. Before I became a chiropractor, I fixed VCR's (about 6,000 of them!). TV's were my least favorite thing to fix, especially when they had roaches, cob webs, and banana peel's inside the dust covered chassis!! I worked for a couple of years at Lakes Electronics in Lauderdale Lakes, FL where we used to take filthy TV's and other pieces of electronic equipment, out back and hose them down. At least the customer got back a clean TV!! Although, I never got shocked while working on a tv, I always respected the high voltage, even the line voltage. In the Navy, tho, I got across a 200 volt line on a radar that got my attention!?!


----------



## salvasol

*Re: TV making popping sound?????????*



lcaillo said:


> When high voltage leaks from a second anode, it can be dangerous and violent. What you were likely seeing was a high level of static electricity building up around the anode lead. There is a big difference. Older sets with poorer grounding paths tended to have more of this than more modern sets. Regardless, over the thirty years that I have been repairing TVs, manufacturers and servicers take great care to be sure that HV does not "leak" from anode leads. When it does it is rare. *The roughly 30KV in most sets will, however, cause significant static electricity and dissipating it can cause a crackling sound or ticking sound. Occasionally, a pop or a crack will be heard if it build up too much before discharging*.


I always hear a popping/craking noise on my TV. I tought it was the heat inside the TV that caused the plastic to expand or contract ..... Do you think this can be the cause???? (My TV is a Samsung HLS 6767 DLP) .... When I was looking for a reason to this noise, I found that you can loose the screws that attach the case of the Tv and it will help ... I did it and the noise is less frequent than before but still make it from time to time .....:huh: :huh:


----------



## thewire

I have a 27" (or 32") direct crt display that makes a ticking sound. It's really annoying because it does this even when it's off. When it's on I hear a high pitch sound but thats pretty normal. I unplug it when I'm not using it. This is caused by static electricity?


----------



## drdoan

Be more specific about the "ticking" sound. where is it coming from? is it steady, occuring at regular intervals? is it noticable from your viewing position? is it always there or only sometimes? What brand is it? How old is it, etc.More info will help. Thanks, Dennis


----------



## thewire

It's the tv in my lobby. The ticking sound is contant and when I unplug the power it slows down until it stops. I can hear it from a pretty good distance. When it is turned on the ticking goes away. It's a Sanyo but I could not find the model number on it. Here is a photo of it. I don't like having to unplug it so if that could be fixed that would be great.


----------



## lcaillo

It likely uses a switching supply that runs a a very low frequency in standby.


----------

